# Sony A-Mount dead?



## Tinky (Oct 23, 2015)

http://petapixel.com/2015/10/17/sony-uk-there-are-no-a-mount-cameras-planned/

A warning to E-adopters for the future.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2015)

Anyone surprised by this needs to read up on Sony's history.


----------



## Tinky (Oct 23, 2015)

Not surprised in the least.

The E mount is dispensable too. 

Sony seem quite passive about people adapting canon glass to their bodies. Why make very nice E lenses when the very nice Canons will work?

Sony can stick to the electronics they are good at.

Just bumping my gums John, take it as advance notice that there's no real need to cut back in with your usual condescension.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2015)

Careful, that chip on your shoulder seems to be growing.


----------



## Tinky (Oct 23, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Careful, that chip on your shoulder seems to be growing.



Each time I'm close to you in a thread.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 23, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > http://petapixel.com/2015/10/17/sony-uk-there-are-no-a-mount-cameras-planned/
> ...



YAPODFCDMMBOTS


----------



## Aglet (Oct 23, 2015)

OK, I knew there was a good reason I didn't buy any Sony gear.
That'll do.


----------



## that1guyy (Oct 23, 2015)

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr4-sony-to-announce-a-new-a68-to-be-unveiled-in-early-november-already/


----------



## symmar22 (Oct 23, 2015)

To me it sounds more like the right move, Sony is not competitive on the dslr market, their offer is average, with half their lens range being some left over Minolta from the eighties.

Being successful with the A7 range, it seems only natural they concentrate on the E mount that is the camera that sells (speak A7 family) as well as their crop sensor evils that share the same mount. 

Threat for Sony users that the E mount is abandoned as well ? That would means they quit making cameras, since they do not have a 3rd lens mount, and won't live out of compact cameras either. 

IMO they put a cheap new A68 to quieten the small but obviously vocal group of A mount user, but it is a dead end anyway. The'll keep making adapters to mount the old A mount lenses on E mount cameras, same as Olympus did with the 4/3 versus Micro 4/3.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 23, 2015)

Considering the extensive product list (purposely incompatible) that have been abandoned over the decades, it was expected that Sony would do the same with the mounting "A".


----------



## risc32 (Oct 23, 2015)

yup. One of the main reasons i jumped ship when sony took over. It's what they do.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2015)

Sony denied this over a year ago. They even promised new "A" series lenses.

It would not surprise me if they changed their mind, they are known for dropping products.


----------



## mkabi (Oct 24, 2015)

Tinky said:


> http://petapixel.com/2015/10/17/sony-uk-there-are-no-a-mount-cameras-planned/
> 
> A warning to E-adopters for the future.



;D ;D
I find this to be hilarious.
Sony dug themselves that hole.
See what happens when you have announcements every 6 months? People think that the A-mount is dead. A77 II was announced in may of 2014 (which was last year). 2 A-mount Lenses were announced this year... I don't see how that translates to the death of the A-mount.
;D


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Sony A-Mount: the walking dead! A68 is here! Ouch!*

sony a-mount and slt-fans, rejoice!
http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/announced-sony-introduces-α68-a-mount-camera-with-4d-focus/
Finally plastic mount has found its way from cheapo kit-zooms into cheapo cameroid-bodies. Peephole viewfinder with record-setting 0.57x mag displays the occasional photons not swallowed by fixed mirror in lightpath. LCD with 400k subpixels displays subject scene. Commodore C64 revisited. Yikes!!!


----------

